# Anyone know what size tank this is?



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

i recently got a miracles aquarium from a friend of mine. Its a hexagonal tank, 30" high, 18" deep, 20.5" wide. could it have been a custom size maybe?


----------



## ciao (Oct 21, 2010)

what is the width of one side?
This site  can help.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

awesome, thanks! turns out its 38 gallons. itll make a nice african cichlid display tank


----------

